# My Army Surplus Saddle Bags



## LavenderLightning (Sep 12, 2011)

So I was in the market for some panniers/saddle bags on my touring bike. I had looked around but couldn't find anything that was compact enough and had a bunch of pockets. I mainly do day trips out and back so I really just need to carry warm/dry clothes, food and tools. I didn't want to be lugging around huge panniers just for a couple shirts and a tire lever and I didn't want something that made the bike look bad. Yesterday I stopped by the local army surplus store just to look around. What do ya know, I stumbled upon the perfect bags! They are Dutch army haversacks, basically a shoulder bag they carried in the field. They have straps on the back to attach to back packs and motorcycle racks so they fit perfectly on my bike rack with no modification at all :thumbsup: $10 each and I'm ready to ride.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Nice find.


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

Definitely nice. I can see them as being nice for commuting but they seem too small for touring. Of course that all depends on how good you are at not over-packing and how long you plan to be gone.


----------



## LavenderLightning (Sep 12, 2011)

PBike said:


> Definitely nice. I can see them as being nice for commuting but they seem too small for touring. Of course that all depends on how good you are at not over-packing and how long you plan to be gone.


Very true. They wouldn't be great for actual touring. Right now I mostly do day trips so they are perfect for me. Not too clunky and I can fit some warm/dry stuff in one and tools and a snack or something in the other. I usually end up carrying everyone's junk anyways cause I have the rack, figured I might as well make it easier on myself haha


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

LavenderLightning said:


> I usually end up carrying everyone's junk anyways cause I have the rack, figured I might as well make it easier on myself haha


lol They were a great find. It's amazing what you can find at surplus stores. It makes me think I need to visit my local one, it's been a while since I've been there.


----------



## LavenderLightning (Sep 12, 2011)

Absolutely! I just stopped on my lunch break after not having been there in years. I told the guy I'd have to come back when I had more time and I plan on it!
It's especially great if you do any huning or camping. But, I love it for all the little bags and holders that you just can't find anywhere else. They have these great little soft ammo cases that work for a cell phone or camera. They have a strap on the back with velcro perfect for your handle bars.
My local surplus even sells online. Army Surplus, Military Surplus Superstore - Uncle Sams Army Navy Outfitters The stuff is cheaper online but you don't get the experience


----------

